# Fishing at Racine



## David E Trusewicz (Apr 14, 2004)

I had heard the fishing there was good, anyone fished the area? can it be fished from land? Any tips or hints would be greatly apreciated. Thanks
Dave


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

I've fished from below the Dam a couple of times. There's pretty long walkway (lots of fishermen lined up on it), stairs and plenty of parking. Little bit of everything pulled out from what I saw.


----------

